# Transcend DrivePro 520 with dual camera for both front and back safety



## Missicek (Mar 3, 2016)

Just the other day, I read about a major road accident near my house. Apparently an unruly cab driver jumped a red signal at a very busy junction. This was only one of those many incidents that we come across on a daily basis while we are on the road. As a father of two children, safety has always been my first priority, be it at home or on the road. I kept wondering what I could do to protect my family from any such accidents. In one of these breaks, I overheard my colleagues discussing about a dashcam. 

I came home and did some research on the internet about a dashcam and finally zeroed down on Transcend’s newly launched model “DrivePro520”. Once I installed it in my car, there was so much more peace in mind. Lets’ take a look at these unboxing photos I took first: 

View attachment 16055



There were DrivePro520 with duel camera, one free 32GB micro SD card, suction amount, car lighter adapter and manual handy guides inside the box.  

And the next is what it looks like on front and back. The rear lens camera can rotate 180°, and in the back it is featuring 2.4” color LCD screen. 




Now let’s move to its features: 
According to its package, besides the most important emergency recording and dual lens recording functions, there are more interesting features like infrared LED which helps to record better at night, GPS receiver to log your driving records, 130° wide viewing angle to record even the upcoming lane traffic situation, and snapshot for instant photo shooting.

I was really impressed by the full HD high quality recording.  Even in the low light condition, the details are still captured very clearly! 



Last I’d like to share with you my personal using experience of DrivePro 520:

On January 2, my family decided to spend a day out in a resort on the outskirts of the city. It was 4:00am and I went to our basement parking to get our 4-wheeler out. That’s exactly when I felt what a blessing the dashcam’s rear lens with infrared LEDs were! They automatically turned on and helped me record flawless images in low-light conditions, and get the car out without any hassle.

All of us were thoroughly enjoying our drive to the resort when all of a sudden, in the midst of a semi-urban area, a bike from a by-lane almost rammed into my car. The dashcam’s G-Sensor immediately initiated the emergency recording mode. It saved the existing recording from being overwritten, and also recorded the incident, just in case I fall prey to a false case against me.

By the time we started on our way back home, we witnessed increasing traffic. However, the kids were completely unaffected with the mess on the road. It never occurred to me that videos on the DrivePro 520 can keep my children quiet? and fun! With a free downloadable DrivePro New App and wireless connectivity, it allows us to stream and download videos of our journey to our Android smartphone.

Need I say more about the usefulness of this DrivePro 520? Just like me, parents out there should try installing and using this ‘easy-to-install-and-operate’ dashcam in their cars and increase the safety factor for them and their families.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 4, 2016)

Could you post a video demo from both the camera?


----------

